# Cinci Lake in Lancaster



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is interested or not, but this weekend they release the trout in Cinci pond in Lancaster.

Saturday April 4th is the release date and kids fishing only.
Sunday April 5th open to all.

Just thought I would share just in case anyone wanted to get their kids out for a few hours.


----------



## bluegill killer (Jun 7, 2008)

where is cincic lake?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

bluegill killer said:


> where is cincic lake?


Its actually a pond in Lancaster Cenci Park Pond....Sorry Bad habit of Kids calling it Cenci lake.

If you are driving through Lancaster towards Logan you can see it from 33 on the right side.

Cenci Park Pond (Lancaster): From SR 33 in downtown Lancaster go south on SR 33. Exit on Broad Street (also listed as SR 793). Turn right on Broad Street. Entrance to Cenci Park is just beyond overpass.


----------



## bluegill killer (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks can anybody fish it or just kids ? A friend said there was a pond in lancaster that only kids could fish??


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone can fish it.

I used to fish it a lot when I lived in Lancaster cause it was close to the house and grilled Trout is always good.

However, this Saturday is kids only for Trout for the actual release then after that it is open to everyone.


----------

